# Buttercup had us all fooled!



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

DNA is back and she's a girl! Everyone predicted otherwise, even the vet, but buttercup is just crafty like that. I'm still having trouble believing it, she just seemed so male. How accurate are these tests? 
Oh well. 







Keep on rejecting those gender roles, butter!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I think they're like 99% accurate


----------

